# HPV vaccine administration help



## abradshaw (Jan 22, 2013)

I am billing the administration code 90460 (Immunization administration through 18 years of age via any route of administration, with counceling by physician or other qualified health care professional; first or only component of each vaccine or toxoid administered) for the injection of 90649. Am I to use this administration code for the next two injections or am I to use 90461(each additional vaccine or toxoid component administered?)


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jan 22, 2013)

If the patient only got the 90649 you would bill:
90460 and 90649.
No other administraion codes needed unless ohter vaccines given.


----------



## Terri Reynolds (Jan 22, 2013)

*HPV Vac*

Good Morning: Are you using CPT: 90650?:


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jan 22, 2013)

The subsequent administrations to complete the series of vaccinations would be reported either with 90460 (requires counseling by a physician or QHP) or 90471 in addition to the code for the vaccine.


----------

